# Have you heard this ??



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

http://www.outdoorhub.com/news/google-censors-firearms-products-shopping-search-results/?utm_source=iContact&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=Outdoor%20Hub%20News&utm_content=June+29%2C+2012+Google+Censors

I guess I'll be done with Google......Our Company has a strong culture and values, and we've chosen not to allow ads that promote products and services that are incompatible with these values."
WTH...they have strong values ? I guess my constitutional right is against their policy So are we as gun owners being immoral or do we not have values in our lives ? I realize this is on their merchant site but whats next. I bet I can google a lot of porn. .....I feel a bit insulted by these pompous asses.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

That's crazy Don. Its seems more and more nowdays the constitution doesn't mean anything.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Agreed...... I would add. Sodomy is illegal in most states. If there was a line being blurred anywhere..... It would be porno. I am pretty liberal on most things. By liberal I mean you get to do what you want.... as long as it is not hurting someone else. I have so many jokes I am just itching to get them out..... I just don't want to take away from the seriousness of this issue.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

youngdon said:


> http://www.outdoorhu...+Google+Censors
> 
> I guess I'll be done with Google......Our Company has a strong culture and values, and we've chosen not to allow ads that promote products and services that are incompatible with these values."
> WTH...they have strong values ? I guess my constitutional right is against their policy So are we as gun owners being immoral or do we not have values in our lives ? I realize this is on their merchant site but whats next. I bet I can google a lot of porn. .....I feel a bit insulted by these pompous asses.


 Don, I just typed in guns on google and ---it worked!! I sent emails to my gun friends and now having to retract that unless its a policy not yet programmed into their software. Ok on the left once you type in 9 mm there are tabs--go to the "shopping" tab and then that window that was shown appears. Weird, that on typing guns etc in the original search window...it shows web sites but the shopping tab in that window on the left tab that says "shopping" it wont.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Yeah you can still use the search engine...for now at least...Just not the sales side of google(it's in the article). Perhaps the real meaning of googol(from which google is derived) is really 1 PERSON who is followed by 100 mindless zero's


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I've not used Google for a long time now. My go to search engines are http://hotbot.com/. or http://www.ask.com. Ask will auto fill, Hotbot will not.


----------



## Jonbnks (Jan 21, 2012)

Google gets as little use and information from me as possible. I already have them blocked as spam. Only way to teach a company a lesson is to not support them. Hit them in the bank account and they start to notice.


----------



## anticreep (Jun 24, 2012)

Jonbnks said:


> Google gets as little use and information from me as possible. I already have them blocked as spam. Only way to teach a company a lesson is to not support them. Hit them in the bank account and they start to notice.


Same here i think we all need to do this two send them a message.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Goodbye Google! Sorry you were so blinded by misinformation. I can't wait for the next search engine to take over.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Maybe we need someone to design a new and better search engine and call it GUNS!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

They've gotten way too big for any of us to stand. They spy on us and sell the info to the highest bidder. I try not to use it but my phone has it installed as the basic search and contact E-mail for my service provider. Crap !!


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

I'm stuck with them as well Tom.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

bones44 said:


> I'm stuck with them as well Tom.


An email expressing your dissatisfaction with their lack of concern over our second amendment rights may just fall on deaf ears, but you never know......(hint)


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I hear you Don. Already have and zero response. I've contacted Gander Mountain and a few other big name stores to try and get them to stop being such lazy lobs with poor service and never heard back from the either. That's when I made my switch to pay more to the little guy. To heck with em !


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Apparently their ignorance is terminal......


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

"*We do not allow the promotion or sale of weapons and any related products such as ammunitions or accessory kits on Google Shopping*"

This is my favorite part.

I say that we all write letters, emails, and make phones calls (tons of them) and ask they they also remove all and any items that have ever been used in a crime as a weapon. That means no sporting gear like bats and golf clubs or their accessories, no kitchen wear like knives, forks, etc. and their accessories, etc. I hope I have made my point.

If their morals don't allow weapons then they must comply with them and not sell anything at all becuase some dirty mind somewhere will find a way to use it as a weapon.

I find it really funny that they would limit themselves so much. I mean heck clothes shouldn't be able to be sold through google applications since I can use them to conceal firearms or various other weapons.

Oh how my rant could keep going on and on here.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

That's for sure Don ! I've been messing wih my phone and I can still search for anything gun related on shopping and elsewhere. When is this supposed to start ?

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

I would also like to know when this is supposed to start becuase I can still search for all of this on my work computer.


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

bones44 said:


> I'm stuck with them as well Tom.


 And its called BIG Hammer on concrete.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I wish Ralph. Bet like Ebbs said that they still let you search porn.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Ebbs ? Whats an Ebbs !


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

youngdon said:


> Ebbs ? Whats an Ebbs !


 Its da flows of da tides main!!


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

They may want to start banning more things soon...


----------



## Antlerz22 (Apr 18, 2011)

Chris Miller said:


> They may want to start banning more things soon...
> 
> View attachment 5228


 We need to ban politicians..sure wish the bolsheviks made a film of what they did to the ones they were digruntled with, as far as what they did to them. And post it as this could happen to you if you outstep your constitutional bounds.


----------



## loic (May 8, 2012)

I emailed them a couple days ago, never got a reply. But i told them that i will stop using any and all software related to Google. They make money with internet traffic, less traffic equal less money. 1 less person they don't care, now if its 5 million less per day, it may get their attention.

Sent from my PG86100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I guess I am missing something. I just googled .45 ACP ammo and got over 1,900,000 hits. Any where from Ammo to Go to Wal Mart. Like helmet s said, when is this supposed to take effect.


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

Like Bar-D said. When is it supposed to take effect?

ANYONE KNOW?


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

it's the google shopping link


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

This is only google shopping guys. However, when you do a google search, shopping results normally appear at the top (under the ads). So this is big news. They are going against all that they claimed to stand for.


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Never even knew there was a google shopping. Never used it, now I never will. The dirty bastiges!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

LOL Well said Danny !


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

https://www.google.com/#hl=en&tbm=shop&sclient=psy-ab&q=remington+870+express&oq=remington&gs_l=serp.3.3.0l4.0.0.6.295.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0..0.0...0.0.FUp65K_FFO0&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.,cf.osb&fp=30fc495d45a87bf5&biw=1034&bih=718

Try that link. I am aware that it is only in Google shopping but it still works on my machine. So again when will this start.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Wow, it has now begun here. Rotten basteges !! Everyone complaining did no good so far. They've ignored everything I've sent so far. I feel bad for the little guy who relies on internet searches. Giant conglomerates are NOT good for our economy. I wish people would think before they buy !


----------

